# Rash under armpits - Painful



## venus0517

For the past few weeks I started to get a rash under my armpits that I have never had before. I thought it a allergic reaction to my deodorant so I tried 3 different kinds, and still had the rash. So then I put baby powder on after my shower and the rash went away within a few days. So I was like cool now I can shave my armpits. Boy was I wrong, huge rash again! So I changed my razor and shaving cream and still getting a rash. Its odd cause like I said I never had this problem before and I use the same razor and shaving cream on my legs with no problem. It hurts and I cant shave when its like that. So am I just not suppose to shave for 3 months!?! Anyone else have this problem? Or have advise?
PS. Around the same time I started getting the rash I started getting brand new food allergies to quite a few things.... :shrug:


----------



## venus0517

Sorry about the double posting, the site was running slow so I double clicked, lol.


----------



## Annaandbump

Yes I have exactly the same but only under my left armpit! It's a bit weird! Itches like mad too!


----------



## roomaloo

I have this, really really itchy. No idea what causes it though sorry.


----------



## Amy31

I had something similar a while ago and it drove me crazy, sore and ichy. Changing deordorant made no difference. My sister said it was fungal infection, like thrush and said to use Canesten Hydrocortisone cream and it went away within days and it really calmed it down. Dont know if you can take that while you are pregnant so I would go to the doctor.


----------



## venus0517

Could it really still be a fungal thing when only get the rash after shaving?


----------



## HappiestMom

hmm..well...I had the same problem..mine turned out to be a weird fungal thing..like..gross but my skin peeled off..and it smelled horrid!!..I had been itchy for a few days and then woke up one night...and could not put my arms down...it hurt so bad..like knives and acid under my arms..I actually cried and cried.... and I hardly ever cry because of pain..I had to take some pain killers my hubby had leftover from his dental surgery to even sleep..it lasted a good few days before it started to get better and the skin came off..I was discolored under there for a while too because of it..very dark skin...ugh it was horrible..not sure this is what you have..coz you will definitely definitely know...worst pain ever...


----------



## Lilmiss1

Hi, you can put plain canestan on two to three times a day. For maximum 7 days but at least a day after it's cleared up. Canesten contains clotrimazole which is the antifungal ingredient which is safe in pregnancy. The 1% cream is fine. You will need to ask your dr for canesten hydrocortisone as he/ she will have to decide if it's clinically relevant. Also make sure you dry under your arms thoroughly.


----------



## Lilmiss1

Sorry forgot to say if after 7 days use it still hasn't cleared up you'll need to see the dr and let him/her know what you've used. X


----------



## kitalola

Def sounds fungal like thrush, so take the advice about the canesten, I took thrush on my breast and up in under my armpit when ~I was trying to breast feed my 1st child. Its really painful but the canesten will clear it up in no time. Make sure you see the doc if it doesn't clear though.


----------



## marycotter567

I got this around week 24 or around there... started under the armpits. Now at 36/37 weeks it is on my tummy, on my chest and some on my boobs and some on my back/shoulders all the way up by neck - it itches and feels tight... looks like patches of skin burn it's shiny/reddish --- after some research i think this is called PUPPPS and women who are carrying boys tend to get it... I've tried Grandpa's pine soap but made no difference.. also am drinking 2-3 cups of nettle leaf and dandelion root tea each day and nothing...

It supposedly goes away after birth - good luck and try not to scratch!


----------



## vickles

I've had a bit of this too. Esp under my arms and a tiny bit under my boobs. (massive!) I took a long bath like I do everyday, put baby powder on the affected areas then put the tiniest bit of lansinoh nipple cream on the affected areas before getting into bed. (no deodorant) started this little routine a week ago and so far so good. Am able to shave again and use deodorant. (though I only use the latter in the mornings)

It's cleared for now, though I'm going to keep it up for another week or so to make sure. Just thought it may help? X


----------



## millytint

I have had this and its usually due to using deoderant to soon after shaving. I find it better to wait at least 24 hours after shaving before you put any deoderants or anti persparants etc on that same area as it is irritated already...


----------

